# Montgomery?



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How is the Open and Derby coming along?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open was a big wide open quad. Did not think they would finish today. Derby was in the 3rd last I heard.

Aaron*


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Olga & Russ Archer's dog Sophie won the derby.
Congratulatios Olga & Russ


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

47 back to the land blind in the Open.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any other Derby results?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Derby results as I recall:

1st - Ledford, Sophia
2nd - Day, Tinker
3rd - Lawrence, Twitty
4th - Day, Macon

No gifts here, everyone earned their placement with demonstrated marking skills. All set-ups were challenging and the 4th was a legit AA set-up, made necessary to get separation and a winner among 9 nice dogs. All who could have won in the 4th. Seemed like the more challenging the test the better the dogs did. Some outstanding dogs in this derby. Just sorry we couldn't finish more.

Congrats to all!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

JKL said:


> Any other Derby results?


I do not have much info except that the derby was a pro affair. Chris Ledford took first, Jerry Day got 2nd & 4th and Trey Lawrence got 3rd. Sorry I do not know which dogs.

The Open, Amateur and presumably the Qual are waiting for the rain to pass this morning before starting.

Open callbacks to the second test rumored to be a double blind, land and water. 
1>9, 12>14, 16>24, 27>33, 36, 37, 40, 47, 52, 53, 55>57, 59, 61, 62, 64, 68>71, 73, 74. Total of 47 dogs back.


----------



## elcinc (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations to Russ and Olga Archer, in the derby. That Sophie is a marking machine. 7 trials 3-wins, 2-2nds, 1-3rd, and a jam. FC-AFC Max and FC Nala are proud of their girl.


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you Bill & Roger.......We are very proud of our little blonde girl. 

It sure helps to have parents like Max & Nala and a trainer as talented as Chris Ledford.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*20 some back to the Open water blind, sorry don't know the numbers. Amateur is a triple, long memory bird, results are mixed.

All I know regards,

Aaron*


----------



## LMT (Mar 16, 2008)

Any Open Call back numbers?


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Limited - 17 Dogs lost on the “Ditch” land blind.
30 dogs backs to the 3rd series water blind:
1, 2, 8, 13, 15, 17, 18, 20, 22, 23, 27, 28, 29, 30, 32, 36, 37, 40, 47, 52, 53, 55, 57, 59, 61, 68, 69, 70, 73, 74.
For those who are into details and have determined that the numbers do not compute, # 15 was not on the callback list after the land marks but should have been included. Judges’ snafu which they caught.

Limited should have finished the water blind but I do not have call backs.

Amateur - 31 Dogs back to the second series Sunday morning 7:30 sunrise start. 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 15, 18, 19, 21 > 24, 26 > 38, 40, 44, 45, 46.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open:
1st - Bull - Stevie O'connell
2nd - Stoney - Kippy
3rd - Ledford - ?
4th - Flipper - Ward

Wow!!
2nd for Stoney in the first Open he's run, and back in the Am, too.
Won't be 3 till Oct.
Jamed Am last fall as Derby dog.

Big congrats to Kippy, looks like Stoney is the real deal!!
Impressive...


----------



## v ricci (Mar 25, 2010)

wtg steve and bull


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Lanse Brown and FC-AFC Eva WON the AMT!!!! I think that Q'd Eva for the Nat Amat!!!!


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd like to congratulate Jerry Day for his success with Tinker and Macon, as well as their owners! I believe that Tinker and Macon were in their first Derby (?). I was not there, but heard first hand account of the final Derby results early yesterday morning, and also know that one or more of Jerry's "first timers" made it to the third round which he is also to be commended for! A lot of hard work is paying off! 

Congratulations to the winner and third placement also! 


______________________________
Rai Trippe
Marietta, GA


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Lanse Brown and FC-AFC Eva WON the AMT!!!! I think that Q'd Eva for the Nat Amat!!!!



that would make two because World Famous Rosa Barks ( Rosa ) had already qualified.....I wonder if that means I get to run one of them in the a non owner/handler stake ..Bon

a forwarded message from Epcot Center,spring break hqts

Congratulations Lanse...we are all very proud of you on another great accomplishment in a fabulous career, we hope you come see us this spring..As one of Clint's closest and best friends on the circuit and off , he looks forward to seeing you and chatting every chance he gets to see you..you are such a good friend to all of us....

Mary Kent, & the boys...Clint is in Washington


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Qual Results

1st 21 Loren Langevin
2nd 7 Jeff Horsley
3rd 11 Jess Bentley
4th 10 Jean Richardson
RJ 27 Chuck Mize
Jam(s) 2 Dan Sayles
8 Dan Devos

A BIG Thank You to Kippy Kemp, Mike Crow and Jeff Horsley for busting their tails putting on this trial!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

How bout Am placements ?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

wdsk said:


> I'd like to congratulate Jerry Day for his success with Tinker and Macon, as well as their owners! I believe that Tinker and Macon were in their first Derby (?). I was not there, but heard first hand account of the final Derby results early yesterday morning, and also know that one or more of Jerry's "first timers" made it to the third round which he is also to be commended for! A lot of hard work is paying off!
> 
> Congratulations to the winner and third placement also!
> 
> ...


Rai, you should be proud of your girl too. Picked up all the birds in three series in her first derby! Just a couple of big hunts kept her from moving to the fourth.

Congrats!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Open:
> 1st - Bull - Stevie O'connell
> 2nd - Stoney - Kippy
> 3rd - Ledford - ?
> ...


That's all fine & dandy but, how many Derby points does Stoney have?;-)

Is Stoney's dam a littermate to Chevy?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Franco said:


> That's all fine & dandy but, how many Derby points does Stoney have?;-)
> 
> Is Stoney's dam a littermate to Chevy?


Not very many.....
Yes, Rae is Chevy and Bo's littermate.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Kip:
Congratulations on the 2nd in the Open with Stoney.
Gabel just got a Pony named Stoney.

We noticed that Stoney the Pony likes to stretch before he gets his rides.

Does Stoney the All Age Dog also stretch??


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

eric your so bad.


----------

